# bathroom renovation



## Allison1888 (Mar 16, 2008)

*bathroom*

Take the tile up to a spot that looks right for you, but focus on aligning it with say the top of the vanity or a certain distance above the tub, so there is symmetry and reason to the design. For the countertop, how about a cream to brown pattern that pulls in the other colors?


----------



## davidhussey (Oct 9, 2008)

*Home and bedrooms renovation and decoration*

Hi there, that’s exquisiteness fixtures you demonstrate in fact that’s a stunning design.


----------



## mandarinmint (Sep 2, 2008)

Wow, I agree.. . wonderful colors and design! I second the cream/off-white color suggestion. . .I think it'll bridge the colors in your bathroom beautifully!


----------



## wilderstyle (Oct 28, 2008)

Colors sound good. Blend the counter with the other colors.. cabinet, floor and walls. There are a couple brown/black/tan mixtures that would look great or go total neutral with a creamy color. Granite can have movement so go look at big pieces before you decide. A little tile doesn't compute to the grand scale. As for how far to tile. The rule of thumb is.... use your natural stops. Don't stop in the middle of a wall. If you tile around the tub extend to the stop of the tub edge or one tile further. If you have a doorway or a cabinet, those are natural stops. The eye follows whatever the continuum is. I hope I didn't confuse you. Do you have pics? Usually you do back splash area 3 to 8 inches around the counter top and around the bathing area just past the edge of the shower or tub. You can do half walls but be careful not to overtile and have no wall color areas. Also edge pieces for stops are the most expensive.


----------

